# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] Buying Neverwinter ad and account

## nkhvs

Having a successful business takes alot of effort and also requires alot of time.
As we are constantly growing; we are looking for more silver suppliers!



We will offer a high price.


Silver price can change every day depend on the market and demand.


Paypal - Wmz and Bitcoins and many other

I use Discord: nkhv#4609

----------


## PatrikWalton

be careful scammer

----------


## XescWar

I have an xbox account, would you consider buying it? There are items that are not linked accounts, if you sell them, you will get 75 million astral diamonds

----------

